# Rain be damned, the smoke must go on!



## outspoken (May 16, 2015)

A graduation party for a friend who just finished law school. There is an estimated 20-25 people. I'm bringing 4 racks of baby backs with Jeff's rub, no foil, 230*°*, and after 6 hours I'm just about ready to pull them off (going to test first.) This is just my third smoke so I'm really excited to have this many people try them.

Setup my camping tent on the back porch, it's been raining most of the day.













20150516_090358.jpg



__ outspoken
__ May 16, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (May 18, 2015)

You'll have great memories of this smoke every time you open that cover from now on.  Ya just gotta love Life's little reminders. 

BTW, I sed this was from two days ago.  How were the ribs received?


----------



## outspoken (May 18, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> You'll have great memories of this smoke every time you open that cover from now on.  Ya just gotta love Life's little reminders.
> 
> BTW, I sed this was from two days ago.  How were the ribs received?


That's so true. It was well worth the effort and everyone had something positive to say. People were genuinely sad when they came back for seconds/thirds to find empty piles of foil.

There was plenty of other food there so it was an honor to walk away empty handed.


----------



## noboundaries (May 19, 2015)

A huge congrats!  It is one thing to love our own smoking and cooking.  It is another thing completely for others to love it too.


----------

